

Ask HN: What would you like built on top of the G+ API when it is released? - adrianwaj

You've been using G+ for a while, what apps would you like to see built on top its upcoming API?<p>You might have an app already in mind that you plan to build and don't wish to reveal, so this is more of a feature and app request thread.
======
jjhageman
A way to post on other networks that brings the people reading those posts and
their feedback back into G+.

The last thing I want is to auto-post a G+ post on Facebook, and trigger an
interesting conversation there that I don't participate in. And I don't want
to turn G+ into a megaphone where I'm simply talking at people without
enabling them to talk back. That's not a conversation.

~~~
namank
Thats sort of what +1 does. So, in essence, the ability to comment on a user's
+1s?

------
joakin
An easier contacts organizer.

Not for tech savvy but for regular people. A relative of mine has recently
switched to an android phone and finds a real hassle to complete all contacts
and categorize them (as in circles).

A well done contact manager could be of great value.

Also, twitter and posterous publishing to g+ would be great

------
theitgirl
I use Gmail to take down random thoughts or notes about different business
ideas that I have...mainly because of the search functionality. I started
using G+ for the same purpose. It would be awesome to be able to search
through the different streams.

------
lion0
A newer better interface... the feed is too hard to read. A native application
for your choice of OS would be nice too.

------
aherlambang
I am planning to build an iPad app for it, if it hasn't existed yet after the
API release

------
thesorrow
An app that use the sparks feature to suggest new friends :)

------
namank
Integrate Facebook Like into G+ posts and G+ +1 on FB posts

------
Delsonic
I would like to see a Microsoft Outlook contacts importer.

------
bennyfreshness
a matchmaker app so my friends can help me actually get a date

